# 75574



## Jess1125 (Oct 26, 2011)

Does anyone know the following? I've been asked this by someone in administration to look into. 

Does cpt code 75574 include looking at the aortic arch? I don't think the aortic arch is part of this. I see comments on the aorta but not the arch specifically in these reports. 

What if the provider wants the arch looked at as well for coarctation? Is there a separate cpt code that could be billed in addition to the 75574 if the provider wanted the arch looked at as well when ordering the 75574? (Maybe 71250-71275?)

I'm really not sure on this one. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

